# Treating gill flukes or anchor worm



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

Lately I have been noticing that my fish are rubbing against things or flashing quite a bit. So I looked at a earlier post that said either its anchor worm or gill flukes. MY water is pristine; 0ppm-NH4/NH3, 0ppm-NO2, 10ppm-NO3, and my ph is a little high at 7.5 but it does not flucuate. I am pretty sure they do it all the time, not just after feedings. So what would be the best way to treat gill flukes or anchor worm?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

Ok, Now I have a different question, My p's only seemed to flash after a feeding. Why does this occur?


----------



## P-Dee (Jun 1, 2007)

mine do the same thing lol. I think they may be moving the food from their throat to their stomachs? 
What are you feeding them? Live food? Mine do it especially after eating earthworms.

*shrug* If it was anchor worms they would be riddled with red blotches (visible). I used a "general cure" for the goldfish I had (for anchor worms) but I wouldn't want to use it for fish who weren't ill as it required several large water changes.

Good luck


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

ok mine don't have anchor worm, but I think they have gill flukes. I feed them shrimp, smelt, scallops, squid, and maybe some pellets if they eat them. Sadly I did feed them neon tetras, they were more for the tank but they ate them. Thats another reason why I asked. Crap, they are flashing again I guess I am going to buy some meds. Does any one have any suggestions on what kind?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Clout, Fluke Tabs, Parasite Clear, and Prazi Pro are all options. I keep Parasite Clear on hand because it is the most versatile disease wise. Prazi Pro is some good stuff too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

Sweet, I was lookin at most of the other ones at kensfish.com. So I will pick one out from there web site.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

piranhaseeker said:


> Ok, Now I have a different question, My p's only seemed to flash after a feeding. Why does this occur?


To dislodge food particles from the gills.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Ok, Now I have a different question, My p's only seemed to flash after a feeding. Why does this occur?


To dislodge food particles from the gills.
[/quote]
Sorry I forgot to change that since I forgot and now I remembered. When I dose with prazi should I do one treatment or just do it until they stop flashing? Thanks for all your help and input.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

piranhaseeker said:


> Ok, Now I have a different question, My p's only seemed to flash after a feeding. Why does this occur?


To dislodge food particles from the gills.
[/quote]
Sorry I forgot to change that since I forgot and now I remembered. When I dose with prazi should I do one treatment or just do it until they stop flashing? Thanks for all your help and input.
[/quote]
Follow the directions. Though they recommend for 1 week I prefer to do it for 3 weeks with a water change performed after each weekly treatment. This way the life cycle of the fluke and any eggs are dealt with.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Ok, Now I have a different question, My p's only seemed to flash after a feeding. Why does this occur?


To dislodge food particles from the gills.
[/quote]
Sorry I forgot to change that since I forgot and now I remembered. When I dose with prazi should I do one treatment or just do it until they stop flashing? Thanks for all your help and input.
[/quote]
Follow the directions. Though they recommend for 1 week I prefer to do it for 3 weeks with a water change performed after each weekly treatment. This way the life cycle of the fluke and any eggs are dealt with.
[/quote]
Alright I will do that thanks. Now last quesstion I add prazi just like doing a water change with the chlorine remover/ add as much as I took out?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

piranhaseeker said:


> Ok, Now I have a different question, My p's only seemed to flash after a feeding. Why does this occur?


To dislodge food particles from the gills.
[/quote]
Sorry I forgot to change that since I forgot and now I remembered. When I dose with prazi should I do one treatment or just do it until they stop flashing? Thanks for all your help and input.
[/quote]
Follow the directions. Though they recommend for 1 week I prefer to do it for 3 weeks with a water change performed after each weekly treatment. This way the life cycle of the fluke and any eggs are dealt with.
[/quote]
Alright I will do that thanks. Now last quesstion I add prazi just like doing a water change with the chlorine remover/ add as much as I took out?
[/quote]

With medicine (except salt), always treat the full tank size after a water change...just be sure to change at least the amount directed on the bottle.


----------

